# Yarmouth Exam



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

anyone that is going to yarmouth on Sunday, did anyone recieve anything in the mail from them. On the website they said they would be sending some info. Just wondering if me and my friend were the only ones not to recieve anything?


----------



## PtlmRube (May 24, 2004)

I spoke with the LT. Out there and he said that he didn't know anything about the need for study guides. In fact, he noted to a friend of mine that he didn't even have any guides left. She also in the same conversation with him, asked if she was registered to take the exam as the distribution of materials was (in essence) to confirm your registration. I called the other day and confirmed that I was on the list to take it. If I were you I would call and make sure......good luck to you.


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm gonna call, don't want to make the hike to find out I am not on the list. I PM'ed Scott the one that posted here on the board about it, hopefully I can some resolution

got a call back, im all set, see you guys there, good luck to all


----------



## Billy2 (Mar 30, 2004)

I sent in my app but I did not get anything in the mail either. I called the lt in charge and left him a voice mail. No call back yet.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I am taking the exam and recieved a study guide, however, I went to the station in person.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

See you all there....is it a pat rogers test?


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

In the past I believe it has been


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Do they send out the test results or do we just wait until the lsit is posted?

Posted 08 Nov 2004 12:45:

just bringing the topic back up top....anyone have any information on when or if we get the scores back?


----------

